# LTS, weil's einfach Spaß macht!



## tkleppe (19. Dezember 2017)

Damit fing es an:


----------



## tkleppe (19. Dezember 2017)

Das gute Stück, hier aus dem Forum erworben, macht (fast) nur Freude und hat mich zum Fan dieser alten Dinger gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tkleppe (19. Dezember 2017)

Auf der Suche nach passenden Goodies lief mir das Dingens über die Augen: mit "Stöckli's" und intaktem RS- Super De Luxe. Die Dinge allein zwangen mich zum Kauf.


----------



## tkleppe (19. Dezember 2017)

Als er nun auf der Werkbank lag, gab es ordentlich was zum Aufarbeiten. Aber richtig kaputt war nichts und das ließ den Gedanken keimen: aufbauen!
Also, Lager sichten, mit feinen Polierleinen und Chrompolitur alles schön blank machen, XTR Oktalink-Innenlager raus und dann mal schauen was der Teilefundus so hergibt.


----------



## tkleppe (19. Dezember 2017)

Das war dann das Ergebnis. Ein paar Teile fehlten und mussten beschafft werden, aber es rollt.


----------



## tkleppe (19. Dezember 2017)

So läuft das gute Stück schon ganz prima. Der 19'' Rahmen ist nicht nur höher, sondern auch ein gutes Stück länger als der blaue mit 16''. Mit dem Cane Creek AD10 (ich habe inzwischen mehrere davon) und der Judy XC fühlt man sich auf dem abgeernteten Maisacker wie auf einem "fliegenden Teppich" (und das meine ich durchaus positiv) , trotz der Federwege hinten 90 und vorn 80mm (die nach modernen Maßstäben eher dürftig sind)!


----------



## tkleppe (19. Dezember 2017)

Das Blaue läuft im Moment mit dem RS- Super De Luxe Federbein, das verhält sich erheblich anders als die Luftfeder mit schwacher Dämpfung im Cane Creek. Im Keller liegen noch ein German:A und Fox Alps4 zur Probe bereit.


----------



## tkleppe (19. Dezember 2017)

Für das XTR-Innenlager (112,5 mm) habe ich mir dann eine M751 XT-Kurbel zugelegt. Mist, ich musste lernen: Shimano hatte zwei Oktalink-Formen auf dem Markt! Für Straßengruppen und XTR die Ver.1 und alle MTB-Gruppen Ver.2. Wenn man die Unterschiede in der "Verzahnung" kennt, ist schnell klar warum die Kurbel nicht vernünftig sitzt. Also: Oktalink-Innenlager Ver.2, 73mm breit und min. 5mm längere Achse (118 mm) besorgen. Warum? Weil die Kurbelarme weiter auf die Achse gezogen werden! Das Bild macht es vielleicht klar.


----------



## tkleppe (19. Dezember 2017)

Mit der XT-Kurbel und einem komfortablen Flite Gelsattel sieht es jetzt so aus:


----------



## moitrich (19. Dezember 2017)

Sehr schön. 
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## pago79 (19. Dezember 2017)

tkleppe schrieb:


> Das Blaue läuft im Moment mit dem RS- Super De Luxe Federbein, das verhält sich erheblich anders als die Luftfeder mit schwacher Dämpfung im Cane Creek. Im Keller liegen noch ein German:A und Fox Alps4 zur Probe bereit.


Wohl war, mit dem Coil Dämpfer macht die Kiste gleich noch mehr Spaß.Besonders in Kombination mit der Psylo Stahlfederforke. Allerdings hab ich den RS Dämpfer seinerzeit ja schon nach einer Fahrt geschrottet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. Dezember 2017)

Versteh ich das richtig: du fährst 16" UND 19", den Bildern nach in ähnlicher Konfiguration????


----------



## tkleppe (20. Dezember 2017)

Bin 1,85 m groß, also nicht der Richtige für 16''. Das war beim Kauf schon klar, aber ich wollte es täglich betrachten können! Weil ich kein Profi bin, ist das für mich unerheblich -> es sieht Klasse aus und macht Spaß. Für sportliche Höchstleistung sind 19'' natürlich die bessere Wahl. Ich wohne im Flachland, da spielt auch "Steigleistung" nicht so die Rolle (von wegen hoher Schwerpunkt und Länge).


----------



## tkleppe (20. Dezember 2017)

Von wegen Auge: habe ich eine Psylo XC '02 in silber erstanden. Sie hat jetzt einen Service mit neuen Dichtungen von mir bekommen und ist ans Bike gekommen:


----------



## tkleppe (20. Dezember 2017)

Die macht mir noch Sorgen, weil sie noch sehr knöchern anspricht. Ich habe die Dichtungen vor Montage mit Silikonfett eingestrichen, war das vielleicht falsch? Das Losbrechmoment ist nach einem Tag schon leichter, müssen die Dichtungen sich erst setzen/einlaufen? Da habe ich noch keine Erfahrung. Sieht die silberne Gabel tatsächlich besser aus? So sicher bin ich mir noch nicht. Das U-Turn lässt den Federweg leicht auf die 90mm von hinten anpassen, obwohl das für die Geometrie mit richtig ist.


----------



## tkleppe (23. Dezember 2017)

So, das Problem ist gelöst: der Dämpfer im rechten Tauchrohr verzieht sich, wenn man die Fußschraube anzieht. Ab dann hat's Schwergang. Habe den Führungsstopfen mit dem Druckstufenventil geringfügig aufgerieben und die Beweglichkeit des Konus am Ende etwas vergrößert, nun ist's gut. Das Silikonfett hat wohl keine Schuld.


----------



## tkleppe (23. Dezember 2017)

Was mich jetzt noch interessiert:
ich gehe davon aus, es ist ein LTS Team von 1996. Passen die hübsch ausgefrästen Ausfallenden zum Baujahr? Wann gab es das "Gusset" oben am Sitzrohr? Die beiden Dinge passen nicht zu den Bildern, die man so finden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tkleppe (23. Dezember 2017)

Hier die Rahmennummer dazu:


----------



## tkleppe (28. Januar 2018)

Die Naben/Räder waren die schönsten aus dem Fundus und passen eigentlich ganz gut, aber...https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/messages#


----------



## tkleppe (28. Januar 2018)

....die hier sind noch viel schicker. Für Originalheimer ist das auch nix, aber exclusiv sind sie schon.





28 zu 36 Speichen, trotzdem gibt's einen Gewichtsvorteil erst duch die XTR-Kassette. Ich hatte die Nabe wegen eines leicht schwergängigen Freilaufs zerlegt: es sind insgesamt 5 Kugellager verbaut! 3 für die Achse und 2 für den Freilauf, erstaunlicher Aufwand!


----------



## esp262 (3. Februar 2018)

Wusste gar nicht das rigida naben macht


----------



## tkleppe (4. Februar 2018)

Ich auch nicht, wusste nicht wirklich was sich da hinter verbirgt. Der Qualitätseindruck ist Klasse, aber an Ersatz ist nicht zu denken. Hohlkammerprofil, schön geöst, aber ungleiche Lochabstände für 28 Speichen (durchgängig 1,8mm).



 

Habe noch kein Bild im montierten Zustand.


----------



## tkleppe (15. April 2018)

Inzwischen gab es weitere kleine Updates: -Avid Arch Rival, -neue Retrodecals


----------



## tkleppe (15. April 2018)

Die Avid's bekommen noch Kool-Stop Cartridge-Beläge zum besseren Vergleich für das "Test-Paket":


----------



## tkleppe (15. April 2018)

Sieht der "neue" Rigida LRS (mit schmucken Spannern) nicht nett aus?


----------



## burschilan (15. April 2018)

Schicke Fuhre!
Sieht gut aus. Viel Spaß beim Fahren!
Gruß

Björn


----------



## tkleppe (1. November 2018)

Inzwischen habe ich ein paar weitere Leckereien zusammengesucht. Sogar zeitgemäße XTR Teile:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (2. November 2018)

tkleppe schrieb:


> Sogar zeitgemäße XTR Teile:
> Anhang anzeigen 790191



Die graue Eminenz ist immer wieder schön anzuschauen .
Imo die Schaltung mit dem besten Schaltkomfort von Shimano


----------



## Radtpack (13. Januar 2019)

tkleppe schrieb:


> Was mich jetzt noch interessiert:
> ich gehe davon aus, es ist ein LTS Team von 1996. Passen die hübsch ausgefrästen Ausfallenden zum Baujahr? Wann gab es das "Gusset" oben am Sitzrohr? Die beiden Dinge passen nicht zu den Bildern, die man so finden kann.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 678357 Anhang anzeigen 678358


Dieses Gusset hatte m.W. nur der 20"(?)-Rahmen.
16": Lager über dem Oberrohr
18": Lager unter dem Oberrohr
20"(?): Lager unter dem Oberrohr, Gusset oben


----------



## tkleppe (15. Januar 2019)

Die Rahmenhöhe ist 19" (auch zu sehen auf Seite 1 hinter der Rahmennummer auf dem Bild). Danke, deine Beschreibung klingt einleuchtend. Weitergesponnen: die Ausfräsungen können helfen das Rahmengewicht näher an den kleineren Varianten zu halten.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## tofu1000 (15. Januar 2019)

Radtpack schrieb:


> Dieses Gusset hatte m.W. nur der 20"(?)-Rahmen.
> 16": Lager über dem Oberrohr
> 18": Lager unter dem Oberrohr
> 20"(?): Lager unter dem Oberrohr, Gusset oben



14,5" (wie 16") und 19" (wie 20") gab es meines Erachtens auch noch.



tkleppe schrieb:


> Die Rahmenhöhe ist 19" (auch zu sehen auf Seite 1 hinter der Rahmennummer auf dem Bild). Danke, deine Beschreibung klingt einleuchtend. Weitergesponnen: die Ausfräsungen können helfen das Rahmengewicht näher an den kleineren Varianten zu halten.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Cool, dass du den Fokus auf den Hinterbau bringst. Denn ich finde es in der Tat ungewöhnlich, da ich bisher der Ansicht war, dass die gefrästen Ausfaller mit GT-Prägung erst mit den LTS mit Alu-Wippe und Trunnion-mount verbaut wurden... Vielleicht sind sie aber '96 bereits sukzessive auf diese umgestiegen.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (13. Juli 2019)

Hi, bin schon lange nicht mehr hier gewesen. Die ausgefrästen Ausfallende waren erst in den letzten Baujahren der Titanenwippen-LTS verbaut worden und soweit ich weiß auch nur wenige, die ersten von 95/96 hatten das noch nicht.
Das Gusset am Sattelrohr hatten die 19 und 21 Zollrahmen. Ganz alte 19 Zoll Rahmen (erkennbar am anderen Schaltauge) hatten m. E. auch ein Gusset unterhalb des Oberrohrs am Steuerkopf...


----------



## tkleppe (29. Dezember 2020)

So, nun muss es weitergehen. Schon im Sommer 2019 ist mir was Interessantes in die Hände gefallen: es gab sie auch in rot!


----------



## tkleppe (29. Dezember 2020)

Vorgehensweise wie gehabt, Keller durchsuchen, zusammenstellen


----------



## tkleppe (29. Dezember 2020)

Originalitätsfetischisten werden sich schütteln, aber viele werden sicher die Sucht verstehen, das Teil fahren zu wollen. Also geht  es weiter:



Schon mal auf Rädern. 18 Zoll passen gut. Der Fox-Dämpfer ist mir zu überdämpft.





Für die erste Erprobung fehlt noch was.


----------



## tkleppe (29. Dezember 2020)

Schaltwerk, Kette, Bremsen und natürlich Seilzüge. Griffe und Umwerfer hatte ich nicht passend, aber für die ersten Fahrversuche reicht es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tkleppe (29. Dezember 2020)

So hat es eine Weile gelaufen. Ich bin ein großer Fan von den altmodischen dicken Hebie Griffen aus Deutschland. Auch am Dämpfer hat sich was getan: mit dem Cane Creek AD10 habe ich das krasse Gegenteil montiert und meine Freude dran.


Vorn bremst die Cane Creek Curve5


----------



## tkleppe (29. Dezember 2020)

Später sind mir die totschicken Rolf Dolomite Laufräder in rotem Eloxal in die Hände gefallen. der rote Flite und die unmöglichen weißen Streifen an den neuwertigen alten Racing Ralph machen ein perfektes Bike für den Weihnachtsmann daraus.



Mir gefällt es und ich habe viel Freude daran. Jetzt muss ich nur noch lernen, bessere Bilder zu machen.


----------



## tkleppe (29. Dezember 2020)

Diesen Sommer gab es einen weiteren Neuzugang. Eigentlich mag ich die nächste Generation nicht so gern, aber sie ist echt besser. Weil praktisch neuwertig, wollte ich ihn einfach haben: ein 97iger LTS, in 6061iger Alu und schick gefrästen Teilen. In Deutschland nur so, als Frame-Kit, zu haben gewesen.



Das wird dann die nächste Story.......


----------

